
Techcrunch hacked by OurMine - p0la
They removed the article, but there is still a post on their front page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;<p>This the version googled has cached: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:JP0ef1CueKYJ:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;26&#x2F;ourmine-team-important-message&#x2F;+&amp;cd=3&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=uk
======
dineshp2
I have been following the recent hacks by the OurMine group, and find it all
fascinating.

If anyone knows more about the group, their motives and how they actually
manage to compromise various high profile social media accounts and websites,
please do share it here.

~~~
ryanlol
>I have been following the recent hacks by the OurMine group, and find it all
fascinating.

Just some kids using someone elses tools to search through someone elses
database collection. In this case the compromised journos password appears to
have been "camus8" or "albertcamus8".

Don't reuse your passwords guys.

~~~
busterarm
Whatever service let someone get away with a 6-character password in 2016
should be put down.

------
kjaer
A screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/FPdi7mx.png](http://i.imgur.com/FPdi7mx.png)

------
Phithagoras
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12164790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12164790)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12165210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12165210)

------
gkalogiros
I managed to capture it 12 seconds after it happened (I am a regular tc
reader)

[https://goo.gl/5L9y5R](https://goo.gl/5L9y5R)

------
tedmiston
Looks like their post got published to the RSS feed as well. Can't undo that.

------
yread
Please don't post links to hacked websites. A screenshot would do

------
p0la
They removed the post from their front page.

------
CM30
Don't see a link here, but Techcrunch posted about it in an article:

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/26/a-hack-by-any-other-
name/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/26/a-hack-by-any-other-name/)

------
Retr0spectrum
I'm guessing they just pwned one of their employees via some kind of social
engineering. Nothing to see here.

~~~
neurotech1
WordPress VIP that hosts TechCrunch does require 2FA. Not saying it could not
have been social engineering, but the usual dumb methods may not work.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
The most popular method at the moment seems to be SEing phone companies into
transferring the account to a phone owned by the attacker, therefore bypassing
2FA.

